# mike phillips art of detailing book



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

i have just bought this book
and have to tell you about it
well its full of brilliant tips,guides etc
pictures of common paint faults
i have only just started reading it and am mightly impressed with it
get yourselves a copy if you can
i think we can all learn from it
i managed even to get a signed copy from the man himself
anybody else have one?????:thumb:


----------



## kev a (May 23, 2011)

I have one too, my GF brought it for me for Christmas, got told off for ignoring the family on chrismas day, couldnt put it down


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

kev a said:


> I have one too, my GF brought it for me for Christmas, got told off for ignoring the family on chrismas day, couldnt put it down


i agree its a cracking read
before i saw i thought it would be full of not so in depth articles etc but im like you hooked on it


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Where can you get this?


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

I'll nip over & get it & copy it to pdf...lol


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Keir said:


> Where can you get this?


i got mine from here
went across as its about half an hour away

mention me to them,i picked up my wolfgang fuzion on thursday,top blokes

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/mike-philips-detailing-p-449.html


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

shaunwistow said:


> I'll nip over & get it & copy it to pdf...lol


i think you can download a copy

but feels better in the hands

when camera batteries have charged up ill post a few more pages


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

steve from wath said:


> i think you can download a copy
> 
> but feels better in the hands
> 
> when camera batteries have charged up ill post a few more pages


Any idea where you can download it from Steve?


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

shaunwistow said:


> Any idea where you can download it from Steve?


here you go

http://www.autogeek.net/art-of-detailing-e-book.html


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Cheers Steve, might just go up the M1 & get a proper hands on one


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

shaunwistow said:


> Cheers Steve, might just go up the M1 & get a proper hands on one


or call off at mine

have a good look at it
then go spend loads in the shop unit


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

steve from wath said:


> or call off at mine
> 
> have a good look at it
> then go spend loads in the shop unit


LOL, going to Shinearama next month on a "detailing day", bought a DA off here but never used one before. Honda soft paint etc :buffer:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

shaunwistow said:


> LOL, going to Shinearama next month on a "detailing day", bought a DA off here but never used one before. Honda soft paint etc :buffer:


well in morn
sarah anne and myself are having a go on her freelander

will be in sunny wath all day polishing

call by


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

Wouldn't mind getting the book but no way i'm paying £5 for delivery but it does look good :thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

That book must have saved countless paint jobs ! Well done Mr Phillips.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

a few more pics


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Still never gotten round to posting the review of this the digital version, tried on the imac the macbook pro the ipad and the ipod touch, i took pictures and tried the links as some inactive but still never posted it despite having since before crimbo....:lol:

Great product.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for that link Steve,just ordered a copy.


----------



## KmChoPs (Nov 1, 2010)

kev a said:


> I have one too, my GF brought it for me for Christmas, got told off for ignoring the family on chrismas day, couldnt put it down


Hahah Classic, book any good ? 
:speechles:car::detailer:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I have the digital version and is a quality item.


----------



## addzSE (Feb 4, 2012)

I should really get one


----------



## KmChoPs (Nov 1, 2010)

any links to buy this guys?


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

KmChoPs said:


> any links to buy this guys?


Among others

www.elitecarcare.co.uk/mike-phillips-the-art-of-detailing-book.php?osCsid=bh4gdh9bnic853780mljrn0bm3


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

KmChoPs said:


> any links to buy this guys?


here you go
autographed by the man himelf

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=444


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

got mine today all autographed too:buffer:

cheers guys,:thumb:


----------



## kev a (May 23, 2011)

KmChoPs said:


> Hahah Classic, book any good ?
> :speechles:car::detailer:


Yeah it's great, definitely worth the money. Handy to have round to refer to when needed too.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Definitely worth a read, even the most experienced of detailers will learn something from this book! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

:wall: again must spend some money :wall:


----------

